# Hello from Dr.Ken



## dr. ken (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello!!

I am from Oklahoma and an avid "smoker" of briskets.  I use 1, 2, or 3 smokers I have in my backyard depending onthe size of crew I need to feed.  I recently went through 120lbs of brisket at my daughter's cheerleading gym---cheerleaders eat alot of brisket! I also have an event next weekend where I feed about 200 cheer coaches and they request it when they are in OKC.  I am starting a new internet BBQ business so I will have many questions.  I use only pecan wood and smoke my briskets for 24-hours....I have been told for years to start a brisket business and finally am venturing out.  Any advice would definately be appreciated!!!
Thanks for a forum like this as I did not know such a site existed....have a great day!  Ken


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck on your venture!  We're glad you're here.


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck. I am sure you will find tons of useful information here as I have.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome to the SMF....good luck with ur venture


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Dr. Ken! I look forward to hearing more about briskets from you and seeing pictures of how you do it. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Dr. Ken, glad you found us! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Dr. Ken! Keep reading, all the advice it out there...unless you have a specific question? I did notice the 24 hour thing. There may be no need to do so. You do have a good quality digital meat thermometer, right? When that brisket hits the 180's- it's done for slicing. Sounds like you might be pulling it, or at least having a hard time with the slicing? Or you run your smoker quite low in temp?


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Dr Ken. Can't wait to see some Q pics of your briskets. Enjoy


----------



## gramason (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF, good luck.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, lookin forward to some Q-View.


----------



## flattop (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Dr Ken.... hope to see some Q-View from you soon.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to smf. I am about ready to try my first brisket I hope this Sat. and looking forward to it.Best of luck on your venture in bussiness.


----------



## jts70 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck and welcome aboard


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## buddy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Dr. Ken , welcome aboard.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Another okie!

*WE'RE MULTIPLYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome to the SMF. i also noticed the 24-hour smoke. you must be smoking those big packers. i always try to get 10-lbs and under packers. most of us here go by temp, not time, for smoking our meat. except ribs that is.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard...Below is a link to a post from one of our members who recently opened a BBQ restaurant.  There is A LOT of information about the pain of finding a location and the permits and refurbishing once he found it.  I'm sure you'll find at least some useful information in there...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1865


----------



## moltenone (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome Dr. Ken i have this rash and it's real icky and
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 nevermind. welcome to SMF.

Mark


----------



## linbru (Nov 8, 2007)

WoW - A Newbe who can give some of us starters some tips!

Good luck!!!


----------



## rip (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site, hope you'll like it here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome Dr Ken -

I was also wondering about the 24 hour briskets.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, as you have found out, it's the bomb! Looking forward to some of your Q Views, you must be a smokin' away!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome Dr. Ken to SMF.

Sounds like you've got a good brisket no matter how you're cookin it, if everyone is eating it so fast....

If you need anything from me just ask. Are you focusing your business on cryovacing and shipping brisket locally or cross state?

What kind of smokers do you have, will they keep up with the quantities you'll need?

If you need any input regarding commercial smokers, I"ve owned a few types and have some opinions but there are numerous choices out there depending on what your preferences are.

Be sure to get involved with the National Barbecue Association if you can. You might want to consider getting to one of the conferences for networking information. They're a wealth of information and a great bunch as well.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dr. Ken. Sounds like you're well on your way to perfecting the brisket. Any questions just ask, we love em.

Please tell me you're not married to Barbie!


----------



## johnd49455 (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## cool85k5 (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

welcome to the smf. good luck on your ventures & don't forget the Qview.


----------



## cheech (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF glad you are here.

Please share with us what type of smokers you have.

Would also love to see some pictures


----------

